

Entrepreneurs and Evolutionary Biology: The Relationship of Testosterone to New Venture Creation - amichail
http://www.businesspundit.com/50226711/entrepreneurs_and_evolutionary_biology_the_relationship_of_testosterone_to_new_venture_creation.php

======
mixmax
So we can now consider it proven that entrepreneurs are real men.

